# Saw dust or chips



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

So I want to put a layer of chips or saw dust under the straw in my goats stalls to help with soaking up the dirty stuff. Which one is better or you prefer? Im leaning towards chips because of the dust possibly being to dusty. But I don't want the chips to be uncomfortable and cut them if they lay on it wrong. Any tips?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I have wood chips under straw. It's all very soft, I can't imagine it cutting them. I'm sure more experienced people will be along shortly.


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

I use a few inches of pine shavings under a thin layer of hay. They work really well for absorbing pee, and aren't too hard or dusty. Sawdust might cause irritation if it gets kicked up into their eyes or noses.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use pine shavings - not as fine as sawdust, and more absorbent that chips. The brand I buy comes in 2 different sizes - one fine, one not so much.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I get free pine "dust" from a neighbor with a saw mill and that's what we use for bedding. It is the texture of sand. It does not blow or actually get "dusty". It smells great and its very absorbant. I like it better than shavings. We've had zero lung problems or udder problems using it. However, I have no experience with any other type of saw dust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I find the powdery stuff is best to absorb urine, the bigger the flake size, the less absorbancy there is. 
I will use the finer stuff for the under coat and then put straw on top of it. Especially at kidding time, it can get up the nose of newborns.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you all! I just want what's best for my goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem at all.  
We do love our goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a dirt floor in summer. In winter I put some old hay down. The whole thing gets cleaned out Spring and fall. Barn lime, Stall Dry and baking soda mixed together and sprinkled on top is your friend.


----------



## Morgaaan.ann (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm trying wood shavings from a sawmill from someone I know. Thank for all the advice!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I use straw and pine shavings. I clean out their enclosure everyday. Luckily the don't poop or pee







too much in their goat bedroom. The pine shavings really make it smell good.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I only have sand down. It cuts down dramatically on flies. They love sand. My hubby made some platforms they like to sleep on those and straw bales. But I don't put down straw because it cuts fly population. Sand is great!!

Tami


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use kiln dried shavings. I would love sand, but it is way too expensive in my area. 

The middle of my goat stall is covered by a large rubber mat. (I built the barn over a natural spring I didn't know existed until the first spring thaw! And I mean dead center in the doe stall!!!!) The floor of the stall itself is gravel. The shavings go on top of the mat and stall edges where the gravel is exposed. In the cooler/colder months I add straw on top. I clean the stall every day.

My goats will eat the straw and even nibble on the shavings. They won't touch the hay that falls on the ground, but those nasty buggers will eat the straw and shavings on the floor. Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow really? Shavings are so expensive here! If I put them on the ground in all my stalls it would cost me so much more! I can buy a dumptruck pretty much full of sand for like 220.00! And that will last me a long time. We even sand outside our barn in their enclosed area (no pasture in that enclosed area) It is a dry lot area they can play in during the winter months when it is soaking wet outside or snow if we get some. It keeps their area dry and also their feet stay dry (no hoof issues). It just is a great option but if it costs alot there then that isn't good.

Yeah gotta use what works for sure! I understand that!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I just have dirt floors, it always stays clean. I guess it's more sandy than anything. And I use straw or hay on top of that for kidding.

At shows, I bring pine shavings (the big chips) in the big bag thing from TSC, it works for a day two. It's sliced thin, so it's soft. 

When shows provide shavings, it's the thin tiny shavings. It's more absorbent, but my goofy ones liked to try to eat it and play in it sometimes. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate sawdust, shavings all of it! I put down just straw and it deep and that's it. It does great on keeping things dry for them. What I hate about the wood is it's so hard to clean out by hand. With the straw I use a pitchfork and a rake and have it clean in not time. The wood I have to use a shovel and dig and scrape and I flat out hate it. I also dump everything in the field and kinda spread it out. The straw it doesn't take long for the grass to grow up threw it. Wood it's ugly bare spots usually till the next year (we only get rain during spring and winter)


----------

